# Best place for Spanish from shore?



## diabetodan (Jul 16, 2019)

Been hearing that the Spanish mackerel are thick in the upper bay right now. Being from FL this is one saltwater fish around here that I'm familiar with, so what are everyone's favorite areas to fish them around Annapolis? I've been looking at SPSP and the Matapeake pier, but is there anywhere else near the Bay Bridge or elsewhere to find them on the bait?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2019)

There is essentially nowhere you can reliably catch them from shore that far north. You may luck into a few mixed in with breaking bluefish close to shore but seems like most spanish are out in the middle of the bay up there. Even down near Point Lookout the spanish normally stay out of casting range.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've never seen anyone catch smacks from shore, only trolling.


----------



## diabetodan (Jul 16, 2019)

Huh... that's very different from FL fishing then. Might try and get a longer rod to cast a plug or larger spoon very far out if they're that far, then. Thank you for the information!


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

Let us know if you get into any. If there was ever a summer to try for spanish from shore, this is it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm surprised to hear they're around the upper bay at all, given how much rain we've had. You might be able to reach them with a spanish buster rod and very light line by throwing from the jetty at Sandy Point at dawn/, but the only place I've ever heard of spanish caught from shore in the Maryland portion of the bay is down at Point Lookout.

I was chasing them this weekend down on the Outer Banks. SOB's were jumping in front of me but I couldn't get a bite no matter what I threw at them. Then the upwelling kicked in and the water temp dropped into the 50s and they were gone.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

What's a favorite lure for these guys in the surf/pier/inlet? What weight?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sand flea said:


> I'm surprised to hear they're around the upper bay at all, given how much rain we've had. You might be able to reach them with a spanish buster rod and very light line by throwing from the jetty at Sandy Point at dawn/, but the only place I've ever heard of spanish caught from shore in the Maryland portion of the bay is down at Point Lookout.
> 
> I was chasing them this weekend down on the Outer Banks. SOB's were jumping in front of me but I couldn't get a bite no matter what I threw at them. Then the upwelling kicked in and the water temp dropped into the 50s and they were gone.


Try a teaser? I've had luck sometimes for them when they aren't interested in any metal or epoxy jigs.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Toss a clouser minnow at them!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Go back to FL. LOL That will work.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Just saw where one was caught in Delaware. Cape Henolopen pier


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Just saw where one was caught in Delaware. Cape Henolopen pier


 WOW! I'm thinking about going to the CHSP Pier.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> WOW! I'm thinking about going to the CHSP Pier.


They been getting them in IRI for almost 2 months now on incoming, FYI. You just need the right wind.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

kurazy kracka said:


> andypat said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! I'm thinking about going to the CHSP Pier.
> ...


how heavy of a lure are we talking here, 2-3 oz spoon? or does skinny work better like a deadly dick?


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not seeing much bunker at my spots this summer, it's all silversides/baychovies. So I'd go with a skinny profile. I haven't connected yet but I throw a Kastmaster XL 3/4oz.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

mathman said:


> I'm not seeing much bunker at my spots this summer, it's all silversides/baychovies. So I'd go with a skinny profile. I haven't connected yet but I throw a Kastmaster XL 3/4oz.


thanks for the info. I caught a blue on that lure when I was down a month or two ago, but only one so wasnt sure if it was just by chance


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

My buddy picked up Spanish today from shore in the southern MD area on the bay. Got em on a SP minnow at that. Up to about 20". School came through briefly at sun up. Had bass to 24" mixed in and some small blues.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

sand flea said:


> I'm surprised to hear they're around the upper bay at all, given how much rain we've had. You might be able to reach them with a spanish buster rod and very light line by throwing from the jetty at Sandy Point at dawn/, but the only place I've ever heard of spanish caught from shore in the Maryland portion of the bay is down at Point Lookout.
> 
> I was chasing them this weekend down on the Outer Banks. SOB's were jumping in front of me but I couldn't get a bite no matter what I threw at them. Then the upwelling kicked in and the water temp dropped into the 50s and they were gone.


This yrs been funny with all the rain however the temp of the water is high when the fresh water clears , I'd agree with PLO , the pier or the cornfield harbor side waters deeper there catch a incoming in the am and zing metal out there fast retrieve and I can see it 
I've caught small cobia there , you never know by far the best place on shore except Sandy Point for spring strippers 
It's sad they closed off the ends where you had some rips going on and it's hard to get parking there now ,, 
1


----------

